# Suggestions for quieting a squeaky Speedplay Walkable Cleat Cover?



## Migen21 (Oct 28, 2014)

These cleats are over the 5k miles that Speedplay suggests they'll last, but other than having developed an annoying squeak, they seem to be working fine, so I'm not inclined to replace them just yet.

The squeak seems to be coming from the walkable cover squeaking against the body of the cleat. When these are new, they are really fairly tight, but after 5k miles of use the covers are not as tight as they once were. 

I lube the cleats and pedals once a week as directed using the Speedplay PTFE dry lube. I've tried putting some of this on the pedal body and all over the inside of the squeaky cover. It helps for about 15 minutes, then the squeak returns.

I considered putting some kind of light lube (triflow?) on the cleat body and see of that helps, but I'm concerned that it will collect dirt and muck, and I'd rather not have that. 

Here is a picture of what the cleats look like. The squeak is coming from the inside of the yellow cover rubbing against the black metal body of the cleat.










I'm in the process of ordering the replacements. If I can't figure it out, I'll just retire them. They have had a long and distinguished career, and have earned some downtime.


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

Sailkote.


----------



## Migen21 (Oct 28, 2014)

looigi said:


> Sailkote.


Thanks, I'll check this out.


----------

